# No Tow Hooks!



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Translation ( NonExistant ) you can always go out of yer way and bolt up a hook onto yer front end some where under there .


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Enjoy the storm!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...d-gm-forget-put-recovery-hook-these-cars.html

Has anyone took the entire bumper covers off and found the spot the tow hook screws on?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yea I found out the hard way


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

kylevh21 said:


> Yea I found out the hard way


What did you find except for a bunch of plastic? Was looking for a spot to hook the hold down straps for our kayak. Just told my wife, lets use the Supra instead. Besides, its a foot shorter and she is short, need her to guide the rear especially in the wind. Its a 14 foot long tandem and the Supra has a huge roll bar under the roof, can stand on it without putting a dent in it.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

NickD said:


> What did you find except for a bunch of plastic? Was looking for a spot to hook the hold down straps for our kayak. Just told my wife, lets use the Supra instead. Besides, its a foot shorter and she is short, need her to guide the rear especially in the wind. Its a 14 foot long tandem and the Supra has a huge roll bar under the roof, can stand on it without putting a dent in it.


I had this problem trying to tie down my kayaks! GM is weird!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Toothless said:


> I had this problem trying to tie down my kayaks! GM is weird!


Guess they call this assuming, 04 Cavalier had tow hooks, assumed the Cruze had them as well.

Guess what!


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

My front bumper has a removable section that I assume covers the tow hook...?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

Rochas said:


> My front bumper has a removable section that I assume covers the tow hook...?


 Yes. I have learned that the european/ Australian version does how tow hooks, but the US version does not.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Rochas said:


> My front bumper has a removable section that I assume covers the tow hook...?


It does, but a tad apprehensive about attaching a chain to a condenser, radiator, or an intercooler hose. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Aft...iFKi4yAGbiYCYBg&ved=0CEwQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=871

Shows some google images for aftermarket tow hooks, gives the impression that the Cruze is not the only vehicle with this issue.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

How do they tie them down on the trains and trucks for delivery? I bet the OM says to use a flatbed truck or wheel lift tow for emergency towing.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jim,
There are special chains that have a slide/block on the end and this block section slides into the subframe rail under the car.
Looks like a slot....maybe an inch/inch and a half long with a circle cutout.
The block is inserted into the circle end and then slides into the chassis to the front or rear.....the chain is then cinched down for transport or a cable is attached to it for flatbed loading/tie down.

Rather simple once you see one and damage free as well.

If you ever see a fletbed operator that looks like he's not in too big a hurry, ask to see the adapters.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ah, another special tool so they can save a bolt, nut, or in this case, a hook.


----------

